
My oil droplet is smarter than your lab mouse - alexandros
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/02/my-oil-droplet-is-smarter-than-your-honor-lab-mouse.ars
======
rauljara
Curious definition of smart. Sort of like saying a compass is better at
finding magnetic north than I am, ergo it is smarter. The oil droplet is just
a tool, like the compass, which always reacts the same way given external
stimuli. Now, the people who knew enough chemistry to create such a droplet,
those are some smart people.

I'm curious, though, how they'd do at running a person sized maze. Certainly
they'd be beaten by the droplet, but I bet they'd also be outperformed by the
mouse.

------
Roridge
Unless my lab mouse is really conducting experiments on you? Trying to make
you think that your oil is smarter (RIP Adams)

